# Hot Rodding your blower



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've seen guys on here who have modded their blowers, retrofitted them with more modern engines, or modded the augers or the impellers, but has any one done thing like this guy in the video? 
He threw in a 10hp Turbo Diesel in a 70 Ariens.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

....or like this guy


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> He threw in a 10hp Turbo Diesel in a 70 Ariens.


That sucker needs an electric start!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> I've seen guys on here who have modded their blowers, retrofitted them with more modern engines, or modded the augers or the impellers, but has any one done thing like this guy in the video?
> He threw in a 10hp Turbo Diesel in a 70 Ariens.
> 
> http://youtu.be/g-hRflBBPdM


Thay might be fun for bragging rights and such, but the exposed air filter will ice up and it won't be of much use.  

We have an awesome one right here on the forum, Geno put a modern 20hp v-twin Honda engine on his Ariens and it's something to drool over. 

Take a look:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

The first guy says that it's self propelled but it keeps getting stuck. Maybe if he had a belt cover on it the friction disk wouldn't get soaking wet and it would pull.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I find this sort of thing lame..not impressed.
it's just not my thing..

of course im against hot rods of all sorts..
I do understand that in 1955 a 1930 Ford Model A was just another used car, so I cant fault people for hotrodding them _then_..
but today, its a different story..I think classic cars should be restored to original condition..I would love to have an original Ford Model A someday:










beautiful car..
I cringe when someone turns something like that into something like this:










SO hideously ugly..
I will never understand why anyone would spend so much time and money 
to make a car _so much worse_ and far uglier than it was before..

of course its their car, they can do whatever they like with it!
but that doesnt mean I have to like it!  IMO they have destroyed a classic..

There is a growing trend of "hot rodding" antique tractors as well:










equally horrible IMO..
what its supposed to look like..1964 Wheel Horse:










these machines are getting rare, there is a finite amount of them,
they wont last forever...
IMO hot rodding one to that extent basically destroys it..
car, tractor, whatever..
im not a fan of hot rods..

Scot


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I find this sort of thing lame..not impressed.
> it's just not my thing..
> 
> of course im against hot rods of all sorts..
> ...


I feel the same way Scot, about the tractors. I love them restored to the way they were or just cleaned up and left withoud mods. On the other hand, I don't mind seeing the occasional hot-rod if it's done with an aftermarket fiberglass body built to "look" like it's an oldie.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I like both worlds. Depending on what it is. My antiques are untouched. Past muscle cars untouched. Get a 35-40 year old snow blower in front of me.. well that might be different story. It's a fun project, cheap compared to automotive rodding, and a challenge to get your ideas to actually work (in my case anyway) But if it is very clean blower you can tell it is a good candidate to leave original then that it stays. I personally respect each owns ambitions- It's theirs.. their money.. and their elbow grease getting it to where it is whether original in it's original state or elsewise. If everyone thought the same I guess we'd be all bored- just my humble 2-cents. I drool at all the restored cars/trucks/tractors at meets.. I know the work that went into getting them that way and I am old enough to remember some that were in original state and daily drivers. On the farm I drove 49 truck regularly as well as a WD45 tractor.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is that V8 snowblower in action........


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd never hot rod a car like that, but if its just a body and frame all bets are off


----------

